# Deal Or No Deal



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

anyone see tonights show?

last 2 boxes..100k 250k she had the 250k box but dealt for 20k.....

apparently someone won the nov 14 shows 250k and will be shown over xmas

sam


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

sssammm said:


> anyone see tonights show?
> 
> last 2 boxes..100k 250k *she* had the 250k box but dealt for 20k.....
> 
> ...


You've said it all Sam in the post above


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when the luverly essex girl donna was offered 21K who was screaming NO DEAL!

What a shame!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Never watched it, dont understand it, never tried to understand it, Edmonds went out with the 80's.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's just a guessing game!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Never watched it, dont understand it, never tried to understand it, Edmonds went out with the 80's.......


What you never liked Noel's house party


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Never watched it, dont understand it, never tried to understand it, Edmonds went out with the 80's.......
> ...


Phil that pic reminds me of a muppet I used to have to work with yeeears ago.

They both made about the same sense to.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> It's just a guessing game!


OK, Ill play then.......Im guessing its shit......What do I win?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I watch it - got the DVD version









Trish told me about tonights - i was asleep. Stupid git of a boyfriend made her deal apparently. :*****:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep, she was up for going on, he is history methinks

sam


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a guessing game!
> ...


Total cack I'm guessing too..........I can never understand the attraction of these sorts of programmes, or Noel Edmunds!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Yep, she was up for going on, he is history methinks
> 
> sam


170K







.....................................


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

With the twisted British public I think the attraction is watching people blow it and seeing their greed & dreams crumble. In other words If I can't have it - no one can


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

There was a really great article in the Grauniad a couple of weeks back - this reporter spends time with the contestants in the hotel that they're all holed up in. Apparently it's like a cult and they have minimal contact with outside world. Edmonds hypes them all up with his 'Cosmic Ordering' and positive thought ideas to the point where they're all paranoid/conspiratorial about it.

Here we go, found it...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/weekend/story/0,,1925825,00.html

It really is worth a read


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds great, where do I sign up


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Sounds great, where do I sign up


You have to write down a positive note asking to be chosen and the Cosmos will deliver!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right time for some herbal tea


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> There was a really great article in the Grauniad a couple of weeks back - this reporter spends time with the contestants in the hotel that they're all holed up in. Apparently it's like a cult and they have minimal contact with outside world. Edmonds hypes them all up with his 'Cosmic Ordering' and positive thought ideas to the point where they're all paranoid/conspiratorial about it.
> 
> Here we go, found it...
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm - very interesting.

Thanks for that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it right Edmunds has being trying it on with the younger female contestants?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Is it right Edmunds has being trying it on with the younger female contestants?


I've also heard that







but what's wrong with that


----------

